# Kleinunternehmerregel nicht mehr in Anspruch nehmen



## jsevents (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ca. 3 Jahren nebenbei ein Gewerbe, bei dem ich die Kleinunternehmerregel in Anspruch nehme.

Da ich jetzt aber des öfteren mit GEwerblichen Kunden zu tun habe, mache ich mir gedanken, ob ich nicht doch die Umsatzsteuer auf Rechnungen ausweisen soll. Sprich die Kleinunternehmerregel nicht mehr in Anspruch zu nehmen.

Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen:

1. Ab welchem Umsatz/ Gewinn lohnt es sich, MwST auszuweisen?
2. Wie muss ich den Wechsel dem FInanzamt mitteilen?
3. Was für eine Buchführung muss ich machen? Zur Zeit mache ich nur eine EInnahme/ Ausgabeübersicht
4. Wie wird so eine "Vorsteuerabzug" durchgeführt? Ist das sehr kompleziert?

Wenn jemand ein Gutes Buch oder Seite kennt, in dem diese Fragen beantwortet werden, dann würde mir das schon reichen 

Habe schon gegoogelt, aber noch nicht so wirklich was passendes gefunden...

Wünsche allen einen Guten Rutsch in ins neue Jahr


----------



## sheel (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Kanns nur für Österreich sagen, wird aber Ähnlich sein:

1) Wenn von gewerblichn Kunden ausgegangen wird:
Beim Verkauf kommt die Steuer dazu, erhöht den Preis.
Macht aber nichts, weil der Kunde sie wieder zurückbekommt (vom Finanzamt).
Wenn du selbst etwas (für das Gewerbe) kaufst, bekommst die gezahlte Steuer wieder zurück.

Wenn du also nur gewerbliche Kunden hast, kanns nur besser werden.

Vorher hast du was gekauft, Steuer bezahlt.
Damit du keinen Verlust machst, min. um Einkaufspreis+Steuer weiterverkauft.
Der Käufer muss die Steuer praktisch mitzahlen und bleibt auf den Kosten sitzen.
Jetzt kaufst du, zahlst die Steuer und kannst sie später vom Finanzamt wiederbekommen.
Kannst also um den steuerlosen Einkauspreis wieterverkaufen, ohne Verlust zu machen.
Da kommt beim Verkauf zwar wieder Steuer rauf,
die der Käufer aber auch vom Amt wiederbekommt.

Für Privatkunden wirds aber schlechter.
Entweder sie zahlen zusätzlich die Steuer (ohne Zurückbekommen). Damit bist du schlicht und einfach teurer geworden, und sie könnten sich wen Billigeren suchen.
Oder du gehst mit dem Preis soweit runter, dass er mit der Steuer den alten Preis ergibt...
Keine Änderung für die Kunden, aber großer Verlust für dich.
Geht auch nicht, wenn man nicht bald pleite sein will.

2) Für D, keine Ahnung

3) Die EA-Rechnung kann weitergemacht werden, aber mit Extra-Aufzeichnung
über alle Steuer-Einnahmen (Verkauf) und Ausgaben (Einkauf)

4) Überhaupt nicht kompliziert.
Einmal im Monat rechnest du alles zusammen, was du in den letzten 30 Tagen selbst an Steuer bezahlst hast, bei allen Einkäufen (für das Gewerbe).
Dann minus Alles, was bei Verkäufen an Steuer eingenommen wurde.
Fertig.
Wenn das Ergebnis negativ ist, musst du das dem Finanzamt bezahlen.
Positives bekommst du vom Amt.

Alles natürlich nicht verbindlich, nur meine Meinung.
Wie immer.

Gruß

PS: Dir auch ein gutes neues Jahr


----------



## jsevents (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die Info.

Womit kann ich am besten die VOrsteuerabzug erstellen und ans Finanzamt schicken? WIrd das immer rückwirkend für einen Monat/ oder eventuell Quartalsweise gemacht?

WIe sieht das dann mit der EInkommenssteuererklärung aus?`Was muss man da beachten? Oder fällt das weg, wenn man stehts seine Vorsteuerabzug übermittelt?

Ich glaube, ich muss mal nen Lergang besuchen, bei dem alles erklärt wird 

GURß


----------



## sheel (31. Dezember 2011)

Normalerweise monatlich.
Voraussetzungen bei Form etc. gibts (zumindest in Ö) nicht.
Es muss nur zeitlich in der richtigen Reihenfolge sein, mit Nummer, Betrag,
und Irgendetwas, woran man den Sinn erkennt (wo die Steuer angefallen ist).
Ob man dafür ein Programm hat, oder das in Excel macht, oder vllt. sogar per Hand...egal.

Einkommenssteuer/erklärung gibts auch mit Ust, da ändert sich nichts daran.
Dein Gewinn/Einkommen ändert sich durch die Ust ja nicht.


----------



## chmee (31. Dezember 2011)

Schau mal auf den Seiten des Finanzamtes. Da gibt es ein Sonderblatt zur Einkommensteuer, EÜR oder so, die Einnahme-Überschuß-Rechnung. Wenn Du also Einnahmen und Ausgaben sortierst, sollte es grob in jenen Kategorien passieren, wie dort gezeigt. Die Umsatzsteuer-Voranmeldung ist nicht das Problem, aber die Einkommensteuer ist recht komplex - und dort kann man die meisten Einsparungen erwarten.

http://www.finanztip.de/recht/steuerrecht/steuererklaerung+anlage+euer.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## Dr Dau (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!

Hast Du schon etwas getrunken?
Wenn ja, dann würde ich die Entscheidung um 1 Jahr verschieben.

Denn Du kannst nur zum 1.1. des Jahres in die Regelbesteuerung wechseln.
Du müsstest also ab Morgen die Mwst. in Deinen Rechnungen ausweisen.
*Knackpunkt an der Geschichte:* wenn Du in die Regelbesteuerung wechselst, bist Du an diese für 5 Jahre gebunden.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es daher zu kurzfristig heute noch zu entscheiden ob Du im kommenden Jahr auf die Kleinunternehmerregelung verzichten willst.
Man könnte es zwar auch auf einen Prozess wegen zeitweiliger vermindeter Zurechungsfähigkeit (auf grund des Alkoholkonsums ) ankommen lassen, aber wer weiss ob man diesen Prozess auch gewinnen würde.

Dann nutze lieber das kommende Jahr um Dich umfangreich über die Vor- und Nachteile bei kompetenten Stellen zu informieren.
Z.b. werden an die Rechnungen bestimmte formale Anforderungen gestellt.
Auch musst Du wissen wann welcher Steuersatz Anwendung findet.

Eine recht umfangreiche FAQ: Kleinunternehmer findest Du im Forum von Traum-Projekt.com.

Lehrgänge.....
Hmm, da fällt mir momentan nichts ein.
IHKs bieten zwar Lehrgänge für Existensgründer, allerdings sind diese i.d.R. kostenpflichtig.
Ausserdem bist Du ja nicht wirklich Existensgründer..... könntest Dich also evtl. auf dem Lehrgang ziemlich schnell langweilen.
VHS..... genau das gleiche, nur in grün. 
Ein Gespräch mit Deinem Steuerberater wäre da wohl am hilfreichsten.
Je nach dem wie gut Du mit ihm klar kommst und wie hoch sein Aufwand ist, könnte er es evtl. sogar als "Freundschaftsdienst" (sprich: kostenlos) abtun.
Und dann wäre da ja noch das Finanzamt..... wenn da nicht ein gewissen Maß an Misstrauen angeboren wäre (DIE wollen ja nur eins von Dir, so viel Geld wie möglich..... wer weiss ob sie da nicht auch falsch oder zumindest unklar "beraten").
Und bei einem 4-Augen Gespräch dürfte es schwer werden denen etwas nachzuweisen.....

Gruss Dr Dau

[edit]
Ganz vergessen: guten Rutsch. 
[/edit]


----------



## jsevents (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab nix getrunken ;-)

Aber danke für die Auskunft.


----------



## vfl_freak (2. Januar 2012)

Moin,



jsevents hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ab welchem Umsatz/ Gewinn lohnt es sich, MwST auszuweisen?


Vermutlich dann, wenn Du über den Beträgen der Kleinunternehmerregelung bist .... ;-)




jsevents hat gesagt.:


> 2. Wie muss ich den Wechsel dem FInanzamt mitteilen?


Direkt gar nicht - Du musst Dein Gewerbe beim Gewerbeamt entspr. ummelden und die geben dass dann an die entsprechenden Stellen weiter. Ob das für USt. nur zum 1.1. eines Jahres geht, kann ich so nicht sagen. Frag' Deinen Steuerberater, das FA oder einen U-Berater .....
Aber einfach die USt. so ausweisen, ist vermutlich keine gute Idee .....




jsevents hat gesagt.:


> 3. Was für eine Buchführung muss ich machen? Zur Zeit mache ich nur eine EInnahme/ Ausgabeübersicht


Das hängt dann von der neuen Unternehmensform ab resp. was man beim FA beantragt. 
Auch hier gilt: Frag' Deinen Steuerberater, das FA oder einen U-Berater .....




jsevents hat gesagt.:


> 4. Wie wird so eine "Vorsteuerabzug" durchgeführt? Ist das sehr kompleziert?


Nein, dass erledigt quasi Dein Buchführungsprogramm. Du meldest einfach 'nur' die erhaltene USt. und die von Dir gezahlte VSt. ans FA und die Differenz wird dann entweder erstattet oder von Dir eingefordert ....


Und wie immer gilt: dies ist keine verbindliche Rechtsberatung, sondern meine Meinung.
Der Tipp mit dem Webseiten des FA sollte Dir aber auch hier weiterhelfen können.
Ansonsten frag' Deinen Steuerberater, das FA oder einen U-Berater .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------

